# كيف توقفين انتقادات عائلتك لك!



## مورا مارون (11 يونيو 2008)

*فكري في الأمور التي تسبب الانتقاد. اكتبي كلّ الأسباب. صدّقي أو لا تصدّقي، قد تكون بعض انتقاداتهم إيجابية. 

• راجعي قائمتك. هل هناك أيّ شيء يمكن أن تقومي به لتحسّين نفسك؟ إذا حاولت، قد يكون هناك كمية أصغر من النقد. 

• اطلبي الاجتماع مع عائلتك. قد يبدو هذا سخيفا بنظرك، لكنه أمر هام. اخبريهم بحزم عن شعورك. أعلميهم بأنّك تريدين منهم أن يتوقّفوا عن الشكوى والانتقاد، وبأنّك تحاولين جهدك فهم الانتقادات الإيجابية. 

• عندما يطلق أحدهم تعليقا أو انتقادا لاذعا لك، لا تغضبي، اسأليه أن يقول لك بصدق ما الحل بنظره، وكيف يمكن أن تطوري من نفسك. 

• كوني واثقة من عملك. ارفعي رأسك عاليا، وتكلمي بثبات وثقة. هذا سيعطي عائلتك فكرة عن شخصيتك المستقلة، وبأنك تتحملين مسؤولية تصرفاتك بعقلانية وبأنك تحاولين تفهم اخطائك. 

• لا تفقدي السيطرة على غضبك. هذا سيجعلك في حالة أسوأ فقط. بدلا من ذلك، إذا كان هناك فرد من العائلة يعنّفك بلا جدوى، اخبريه بأن يتوقف. اطلبي منه التفكير بتأثير ذلك عليه لو كان في مكانك، وبأنك تحاولين أقصى جهدك لتطوير نفسك. 

• اطلبي النصيحة من أفراد عائلتك. هذا سيجعلهم يشعرون بأنهم هامون بالنسبة لك، وقد يسعد ذلك الجميع. 

• لا تهربي إلى غرفة نومك، كوني قوية، وواجهي الانتقادات. لا تبكي وتختبئي في أول خزانة، حاوري الشخص الذي ينتقد تصرفاتك، هل هي بدانتك الزائدة، تعلقك بالتلفاز، خروجك المستمر مع صديقاتك، تكلمك لساعات على الهاتف، ماكياجك المفرط، كل هذه الأمور يمكن أن تحل بطريقة منطقية، وكما قلنا سابقا، فكري في هذه الانتقادات، فبعضها إيجابي ويهدف لمصلحتك أنت فقط. *​


----------



## جيلان (11 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كيف توقفين انتقادات عائلتك لك!*

*عندك حق فعلا
نصائح قوية جدا واسباب فيها كتير من الواقع
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## مورا مارون (11 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: كيف توقفين انتقادات عائلتك لك!*



جيلان قال:


> *عندك حق فعلا
> نصائح قوية جدا واسباب فيها كتير من الواقع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك*



*ميرسي على مرورك الجميل للموضوع 

ربنا معاكي ويبارك حياتك*​


----------



## candy shop (11 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كيف توقفين انتقادات عائلتك لك!*

نصائح فعلا حلوه اوى  ومهمه

شكرااااااااااااااا يا مورا يا قمر

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## مورا مارون (11 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: كيف توقفين انتقادات عائلتك لك!*



candy Shop قال:


> نصائح فعلا حلوه اوى  ومهمه
> 
> شكرااااااااااااااا يا مورا يا قمر
> 
> ربنا يباركك​



*شكرا لتعبك معانا ولمتابعتك للمواضيع 

ربنا يبارك تعبك*​


----------



## losivertheprince (11 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كيف توقفين انتقادات عائلتك لك!*

سلام المسيح


• عندما يطلق أحدهم تعليقا أو انتقادا لاذعا لك، لا تغضبي، اسأليه أن يقول لك بصدق ما الحل بنظره، وكيف يمكن أن تطوري من نفسك. 

جميل جدآ لانك كده بتحطي منتقديك قدام انهم يختاروا الحل من فكرهم بما يروه من عيوبك 
ربنا يعوضك فعلآ موضوع حلو جدآ والحلول تقريبآ كلها موجودة ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## مورا مارون (11 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: كيف توقفين انتقادات عائلتك لك!*



losivertheprince قال:


> سلام المسيح
> 
> 
> • عندما يطلق أحدهم تعليقا أو انتقادا لاذعا لك، لا تغضبي، اسأليه أن يقول لك بصدق ما الحل بنظره، وكيف يمكن أن تطوري من نفسك.
> ...



*شكرا لمرورك وردك على الموضوع

يارب تدينا دائما القوة لنستطيع تغير انفسنا حسب مشيئتك *​


----------



## وليم تل (14 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كيف توقفين انتقادات عائلتك لك!*

شكرا مورا
على النصائح الرائعة والقيمة
ودمتى بود​


----------



## مورا مارون (16 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: كيف توقفين انتقادات عائلتك لك!*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا مورا
> 
> على النصائح الرائعة والقيمة
> 
> ودمتى بود​


*شكرا لمرورك *

*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## M a r i a m (16 يونيو 2008)

_ميرسي مورا حبيبتي للنصائح الغالية والجميلة دى
بجد رووووووووووووعة تسلم ايديكي​_


----------



## مورا مارون (16 يونيو 2008)

*اهلا يارا نورتي الموضوع *

*شكرا لردك الجميل*

* ومبروك التوقيع الجديد*
*الصورة كتير حلوة*​


----------



## just member (17 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كيف توقفين انتقادات عائلتك لك!*

*نصائح جميلة *
*بشكرك عليها *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كيف توقفين انتقادات عائلتك لك!*



> فكري في الأمور التي تسبب الانتقاد. اكتبي كلّ الأسباب.
> 
> راجعي قائمتك. هل هناك أيّ شيء يمكن أن تقومي به لتحسّين نفسك؟
> 
> ...


منهجية التفكير ممتازة ويمكن استخدامها فى ما هو اشمل من مجرد انتقاد عائلتك لكى.
يمكن استخدامها فى المشاكل التى تقف امامك فى مجال العمل او مشاكل الحياة أو قرار صعب اتخاذه.



موضوع جميل يا مورا 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## مورا مارون (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: كيف توقفين انتقادات عائلتك لك!*



jojo_ch3 قال:


> *نصائح جميلة *
> 
> *بشكرك عليها *
> 
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


 شكرا لمرورك 
وربنا يكون معاك


----------



## مورا مارون (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: كيف توقفين انتقادات عائلتك لك!*

شكرا ليك على هذه المداخلة الجميلة والقيمة للموضوع 

فعلا هذه النصائح ممكن تكون منهجية جيدة لينا في تغير طريقة تعاملنا مع مشاكلنا 

ربنا يكون معاك ​


----------



## faris sd4l (20 يونيو 2008)

موضوع رائع يستحق ال 5 نجوم
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## مورا مارون (24 يونيو 2008)

faris Sd4l قال:


> موضوع رائع يستحق ال 5 نجوم
> 
> 
> ربنا يباركك​


 

*اهلا بيك نورت الموضوع فارس*

*وشكرا ع النجوم*


*ربنا يبارك حياتك*

*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## الحانوتى (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كيف توقفين انتقادات عائلتك لك!*

*Creative theme, which recognizes Voyd Peter Eide, Lord Iezd tired Loving you​*​


----------



## مورا مارون (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: كيف توقفين انتقادات عائلتك لك!*



الحانوتى قال:


> *Creative theme, which recognizes Voyd Peter Eide, Lord Iezd tired Loving you​*​


 


Thank you for your answer 
With these words Value 
Christ gives you blessings​


----------

